# Morphing your side profile (Dude420 won't do another one, can ask looksmaxxingdream?)



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

I will probably do only morph one, post your pic here, I'll give priority to the firsts posted, but I might take the one which I see a better morphing potential. Side profile, ideally limited neck frauding.
Done:


----------



## Bluepill (Jul 6, 2019)

@dodt


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> I will probably only morph one, post your pic here, I'll give priority to the firsts posted, but I might take the one which I see a better morphing potential. Side profile, ideally limited neck frauding.




I post pic


----------



## dodt (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I post pic


U look kinda similar to me, but I also have bulgy eyes


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I post pic


This is diagonal profile


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

dodt said:


> U look kinda similar to me, but I also have bulgy eyes




I wish I looked ER to be honest


Dude420 said:


> This is diagonal profile


----------



## dodt (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I wish I looked ER to be honest


Same, and go er


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I wish I looked ER to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see you transform into a chad


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I wish I looked ER to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Major neck fraud, but I don't think I'll pick you with better pic


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Major neck fraud, I don't think I'll pick you with better pic




Neck fraud ? that was me relaxed


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Neck fraud ? that was me relaxed


Well you have shit normal posture (it jew your jaw out like that)


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Will you have shit normal posture.










This is me faking ngl


reptiles said:


> I wish I looked ER to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As big man tyrone said your stuck with your sub-humanity buddy boy


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 6, 2019)

Morph me

Sometimes i feel like i am the only user that know how to take proper pictures tbh jfl


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Morph me
> 
> Sometimes i feel like i am the only user that know how to take proper pictures tbh jfl




Dude gtfo i'm more subhuman than you i wanna see what i would look like as chad


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude gtfo i'm more subhuman than you i wanna see what i would look like as chad


Okay morph him first and then me   @Dude420


----------



## Mewcel (Jul 6, 2019)

Better rez:


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

@dotacel


----------



## HereForReasons (Jul 6, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Morph me
> 
> Sometimes i feel like i am the only user that know how to take proper pictures tbh jfl



Almost perfect but frauding a bit, your not supposed to see both eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I wish I looked ER to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude thx so much


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jul 6, 2019)

What did you do @LooksmaxxingDream


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 6, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> What did you do @LooksmaxxingDream


Changing everything.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jul 6, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Changing everything.


Suicide inducing


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

What surgeries could help me get this look


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> What surgeries could help me get this look


That's impossible. I changed the whole skull.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 6, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Morph me
> 
> Sometimes i feel like i am the only user that know how to take proper pictures tbh jfl


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> That's impossible. I changed the whole skull.




That make's me want to commit suacide


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 6, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Morph me
> 
> Sometimes i feel like i am the only user that know how to take proper pictures tbh jfl


----------



## Madness (Jul 6, 2019)

dont call me a short cel anymore fools


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> What surgeries could help me get this look


Sliding genioplasty, shape eyebrows better, supraorbital implants, some surgery for mouth and custom skull implants by Eppley











LooksmaxxingDream said:


> That's impossible. I changed the whole skull.


Eppley custom skull implants


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> That make's me want to commit suacide


Bro don't sui. Keep coping like the rest of us.


Pendejo said:


> Sliding genioplasty, shape eyebrows better, supraorbital implants, some surgery for mouth and custom skull implants by Eppley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forehead and brow ridge implants as well


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> View attachment 76994


Looks good accept of nose bro. Ethnicity?


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Looks good accept of nose bro. Ethnicity?




Bangladeshi


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Bangladeshi


I was talking @Curious0 but nice to know bro


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 6, 2019)

Madness said:


> View attachment 76996
> dont call me a short cel anymore fools


Very well proportioned side profile.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jul 6, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Looks good accept of nose bro. Ethnicity?


I'll get a rhinoplasty but would still like to see a morph. 
I'm white, both parents are German


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> I'll get a rhinoplasty but would still like to see a morph.
> I'm white, both parents are German


Aryan brotherhood


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I was talking @Curious0 but nice to know bro





Oh sorry hard to tell i didn't read who's name it was i swear i have no patience i'm trigger happy as fuck


Pendejo said:


> Sliding genioplasty, shape eyebrows better, supraorbital implants, some surgery for mouth and custom skull implants by Eppley
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Could you show it in motion pls so i can see all the difference


----------



## Madness (Jul 6, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Very well proportioned side profile.


thank you in the past I was severely insecure of my side profile but mewing at such a young age saved me. My only hope is better chin now via mewing and I wish I had a better nose but oh well


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> @dotacel


I already got my morph done by the God of photoshop


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

dotacel said:


> I already got my morph done by the God of photoshop


@Kenma is back?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jul 6, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> View attachment 76994





Gudru said:


> Looks good accept of nose bro. Ethnicity?


Yeh lol you’re good looking


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Aryan brotherhood




Did that pic's make's me wanna go E.R why are half the people on this forum chad


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Yeh lol you’re good looking


Thx bro so are you. My side profile is fucked tho


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jul 6, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Thx bro so are you. My side profile is fucked tho


Was talking about @Curious0 but yeh you’re still good looking g


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> @Kenma is back?


no it was that massive jew @Alarico8


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> View attachment 76994


Budget O'Pry vibes


dotacel said:


> no it was that massive jew @Alarico8


OP has double my IQ and he's not Jewish

Probs will do a better job

I already submitted your pics to 20 different modelling agencies trying to make shekels as your agent


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

Please morph mine OP


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I already submitted your pics to 20 different modelling agencies trying to make shekels as your agent


STOP I'm not fully looksmaxxed yet you're gonna ruin my reputation 


Gudru said:


> Please morph mine OP


this forum's full of large skulled chad tier mogging machines


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Please morph mine OP


Your chin is bigger than some curry dicks


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Your chin is bigger than some curry dicks


LMAO


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 6, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> View attachment 76994


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Bro don't sui. Keep coping like the rest of us.
> 
> Forehead and brow ridge implants as well







Could you do one without the beard please


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 6, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


>



@Curious0


reptiles said:


> Could you do one without the beard please
> View attachment 77007


Take a pic from a better angle. Like the previous one.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jul 6, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> @Curious0
> 
> Take a pic from a better angle. Like the previous one.



Thanks for the morph but you made my face look even more feminine. It looks elongated. 
What would it look like only with the rhinoplasty and the acne scar removal?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 6, 2019)

low hyoid bone of DEATH


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I wish I looked ER to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloatcel no excuse


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

dotacel said:


> View attachment 77014
> 
> 
> low hyoid bone of DEATH


Why have a chin when you can have a big occiput


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

@Pendejo


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Why have a chin when you can have a big occiput


GAY ALIEN VIBES GANG REPRESENT


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

dotacel said:


> GAY ALIEN VIBES GANG REPRESENT


You don't have the nose. Bow before King Gaylien.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You don't have the nose. Bow before King Gaylien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mogs Gandy


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

dotacel said:


> Mogs Gandy


Mogged by @Pendejo


----------



## DarknLost (Jul 6, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> @Curious0
> 
> Take a pic from a better angle. Like the previous one.



Before after mewing


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You don't have the nose. Bow before King Gaylien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's you? Looks good bro


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> @Pendejo


Thought on the morph boyos?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

Gudru said:


> That's you? Looks good bro


Cheers bro


Dude420 said:


> Thought on the morph boyos?


Imo you overdid it


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Imo you overdid it


Ascend or rope


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Ascend or rope


Unless you're dealing with a legit subhuman like @reptiles, simplicity is king



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jul 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Unless you're dealing with a legit subhuman like @reptiles, simplicity is king
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Better morph imo
More realistic and less cartoonish


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Better morph imo
> More realistic and less cartoonish







smoothed the jaw which was weird looking


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> smoothed the jaw which was weird looking


Yeh nice better


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> smoothed the jaw which was weird looking


What do you make of that study you posted concluding the ideal jaw had a forward sloping ramus and a 130° gonial angle? In this morph his gonial looks closer to 110°.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> @Pendejo


Chad to chad please help me you are mogging me out of existence.
Nvm I'm autisticism


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Thought on the morph boyos?


I think jaw is overdone and looks weird cuz it looks like his masseters don't start from the edge which is an issue with the morph imo, good job on eye area though


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 6, 2019)

Try me bro


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Try me bro
> 
> View attachment 77041


You always look so high class. I'm jealous.


----------



## Vitruvian (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 6, 2019)

So many good-looking users tbh


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

You niggers are right, it was overdone, I made the jaw smoother again, should be good now


----------



## heroinfather (Jul 6, 2019)

Can I post here in like a year when I'm softmaxxed with at least one surgery?


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> You niggers are right, it was overdone, I made the jaw smoother again, should be good now


even did the body so high effort


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

Truth is @Pendejo is pretty decent looking, not the easiest one to morph, his lower third forward growth is solid, lacking a bit of brow ridge and more define angular point of the mandible. People with recessed jaw are easier to transform into better looking version of themselves, but people here are pretty gl in that regard it seems like, bunch of fakecels, you all going to get banned now that I exposed you all with this bait.


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Truth is @Pendejo is pretty decent looking, not the easiest one to morph, his lower third forward growth is solid, lacking a bit of brow ridge and more define angular point of the mandible. People with recessed jaw are easier to transform into better looking version of themselves, but people here are pretty gl looking in that regard it seems like, bunch of fakecels, you all going to get banned now that I exposed you all with this bait.


Morph mine pls b0ss


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> Morph mine pls b0ss


done


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Thought on the morph boyos?


should have given him a warrior skull


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 77042


I thought this was already a morph jfl


----------



## HereForReasons (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> I will probably do only morph one, post your pic here, I'll give priority to the firsts posted, but I might take the one which I see a better morphing potential. Side profile, ideally limited neck frauding.
> Done:








I tried morphing your morph because a few thing bothered me, better or worse? (If you can even see) Gif above for comparrison


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

@LooksmaxxingDream your morphs are solid, especially for your production output


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> I tried morphing your morph because a few thing bothered me, better or worse? (If you can even see) Gif above for comparrison


10/10 for changing the painting. It is good small improvements though. I am still a newbie, first time I tried to do one well.


----------



## her (Jul 6, 2019)

Esteban1997 said:


> View attachment 77049


wtf you have an anteface lol, i think if my forehead wasn’t so forward i would have one too fuck


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

@Dude420 our discord boyo requests a morph


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Truth is @Pendejo is pretty decent looking, not the easiest one to morph, his lower third forward growth is solid, lacking a bit of brow ridge and more define angular point of the mandible. People with recessed jaw are easier to transform into better looking version of themselves, but people here are pretty gl looking in that regard it seems like, bunch of fakecels, you all going to get banned now that I exposed you all with this bait.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 7, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Truth is @Pendejo is pretty decent looking, not the easiest one to morph, his lower third forward growth is solid, lacking a bit of brow ridge and more define angular point of the mandible. People with recessed jaw are easier to transform into better looking version of themselves, but people here are pretty gl in that regard it seems like, bunch of fakecels, you all going to get banned now that I exposed you all with this bait.


No. @Pendejo just has other types of flaws people don't notice right away because people on here obsess over lower third and it's forward growth so they don't see what else can be unattractive. He is a good looking guy for sure but far away from Chad or male model tier. His recession doesn't start with his lower third it starts above it. Maxilla, zygos, nasal bone, brow ridge = recessed. Which is why I had to bring all of those parts more forward.


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> No. @Pendejo just has other types of flaws people don't notice right away because people on here obsess over lower third and it's forward growth so they don't see what else can be unattractive. He is a good looking guy for sure but far away from Chad or male model tier. His recession doesn't start with his lower third it starts above it. Maxilla, zygos, nasal bone, brow ridge = recessed. Which is why I had to bring all of those parts more forward.


his maxilla isn't recessed, gradually becomes more recessed as you move up his face.


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> No. @Pendejo just has other types of flaws people don't notice right away because people on here obsess over lower third and it's forward growth so they don't see what else can be unattractive. He is a good looking guy for sure but far away from Chad or male model tier. His recession doesn't start with his lower third it starts above it. Maxilla, zygos, nasal bone, brow ridge = recessed. Which is why I had to bring all of those parts more forward.





Dude420 said:


> his maxilla isn't recessed, gradually becomes more recessed as you move up his face.


Here is a better pic:





Maxilla recessed?


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 7, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 77042


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 7, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Here is a better pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not recessed at all to me, since your maxillary projection is so strong in fact, it makes you brow ridge appear worse than it really is, brow ridge is more average than notably weak to me. Your biggest failo to me is the lack of ramus height below the ears, it almost goes directly obliquely which is more of a feminine feature, even then it is relatively normal.


----------



## dodt (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


>



Vitruvian ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 7, 2019)

dotacel said:


> View attachment 77014
> 
> 
> low hyoid bone of DEATH


----------



## dogtown (Jul 7, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You don't have the nose. Bow before King Gaylien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A rhino away from chad it is over


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 7, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Try me bro
> 
> View attachment 77041









LooksmaxxingDream said:


>





dogtown said:


> A rhino away from chad it is over









LooksmaxxingDream said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> View attachment 77138
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might be coping but apart from nose and neck I see no consequential difference


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 7, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Might be coping but apart from nose and neck I see no consequential difference


Agreed. Best looking side profile on here, by far.


----------



## dodt (Jul 7, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Might be coping but apart from nose and neck I see no consequential difference


Blatant...


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 7, 2019)

dodt said:


> Blatant...


Lose weight fat boy


LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Agreed. Best looking side profile on here, by far.


Mog Gandy himself


----------



## dodt (Jul 7, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Lose weight fat boy
> 
> Mog Gandy himself


U were reaching 7+ on that morph


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 7, 2019)

dodt said:


> U were reaching 7+ on that morph


Nose + neck + gonial


----------



## dodt (Jul 7, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Nose + neck + gonial


Orbitals and forehead moved forward, that also matters tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 7, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Lose weight fat boy
> 
> Mog Gandy himself


Very similar to Gandy actually. If you get rhino and train neck make sure to NEVER come back. Leave and don't look back. Many trucels could collapse under the weight of their inferiority complexes when seeing you ascend with ease eventually committing to the rope. Mass ropings could occur some might even go as far as following the path E.R. was walking in oldage. Doomsday of the new lookism era.


----------



## Death (Jul 7, 2019)

JFL, side doesn't matter keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jul 7, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> View attachment 77042


Wtf
Didn’t realise you were curry


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Very similar to Gandy actually. If you get rhino and train neck make sure to NEVER come back. Leave and don't look back. Many trucels could collapse under the weight of their inferiority complexes when seeing you ascend with ease eventually committing to the rope. Mass ropings could occur some might even go as far as following the path E.R. was walking in oldage. Doomsday of the new lookism era.


You can train neck for width, didn't know you can train the back


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 7, 2019)

Is my jaw to round guys?


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 7, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 77145


It's over


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> It's over


Sad shit, man.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


>



damn nice job dude, hairline lowering + genio seem to be my most important looksmaxxes (other than skin), thanks for the morph


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 7, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Please morph mine OP





Gudru said:


> Please morph mine OP









Gudru said:


> Please morph mine OP









Gudru said:


> Please morph mine OP


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> View attachment 77196
> 
> 
> View attachment 77196
> ...


@Gudru u wanna get genio together bro?


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> View attachment 77196
> 
> 
> View attachment 77196
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> View attachment 77196
> 
> 
> View attachment 77196
> ...





Amazing, thanks. What surgeries do you recommend again? Ofcourse I still need to wait a few years but still from what it looks like now which would you say 



dotacel said:


> @Gudru u wanna get genio together bro?


----------



## dodt (Jul 7, 2019)

@Gudru lifefuel or suifuel?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 7, 2019)

dodt said:


> @Gudru lifefuel or suifuel?


idk man I just wanna aim for the best


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 7, 2019)

dodt said:


> @Gudru lifefuel or suifuel?


Obviously


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 7, 2019)

@LooksmaxxingDream 


Gudru said:


> View attachment 77200
> 
> What surgeries do you recommend again? Ofcourse I still need to wait a few years but still from what it looks like now which would you say


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 7, 2019)

Gudru said:


> View attachment 77200
> 
> Amazing, thanks. What surgeries do you recommend again? Ofcourse I still need to wait a few years but still from what it looks like now which would you say


- Rhinoplasty 
- Genioplasy 
- Nasal bone implant/fillers
- Brow ridge implants 
- Zygos implants 
- Hairline lowering 
- minor lip lifting 
- Lefort 1
- Jaw reshaping 
- Gonial implants 
- Bimaxillary rotation advancement surgery


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> - Rhinoplasty
> - Genioplasy
> - Nasal bone implant/fillers
> - Brow ridge implants
> ...


Might as well buy a new head tbh


----------



## dodt (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> - Rhinoplasty
> - Genioplasy
> - Nasal bone implant/fillers
> - Brow ridge implants
> ...


Caged
But only a bit


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> - Rhinoplasty
> - Genioplasy
> - Nasal bone implant/fillers
> - Brow ridge implants
> ...


Ok, but what are the nasal bone implants/fillers used for? And I'm sure leftort 1 would already be done in the Bimaxillary ccw rotation surgery


dodt said:


> Caged
> But only a bit


Go home bully


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 7, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Ok, but what are the nasal bone implants/fillers used for? And I'm sure leftort 1 would already be done in the Bimaxillary ccw rotation surgery


No Lefort 1 really moves the maxilla. Bimaxillary rotation advancement surgery will only give the illusion of more forward growth but the procedure is completely different only the aimed goal is similar. 

A strong, straight, slightly longer than average nose is a must have. Weak nose = weak chin. Maybe not as severe but it doesn't look good either. Check the gif to see what I'm taking about. Strong BONES also include a strong nasal bone. People on here are only focused on lower third jfl. They completely oversee forehead and nasal bone recessions.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> No Lefort 1 really moves the maxilla. Bimaxillary rotation advancement surgery will only give the illusion of more forward growth but the procedure is completely different only the aimed goal is similar.
> 
> A strong, straight, slightly longer than average nose is a must have. Weak nose = weak chin. Maybe not as severe but it doesn't look good either. Check the gif to see what I'm taking about. Strong BONES also include a strong nasal bone. People on here are only focused on lower third jfl. They completely oversee forehead and nasal bone recessions.


I get a weak browridge, but how the hell can a forehead be recessed


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> No Lefort 1 really moves the maxilla. Bimaxillary rotation advancement surgery will only give the illusion of more forward growth but the procedure is completely different only the aimed goal is similar.
> 
> A strong, straight, slightly longer than average nose is a must have. Weak nose = weak chin. Maybe not as severe but it doesn't look good either. Check the gif to see what I'm taking about. Strong BONES also include a strong nasal bone. People on here are only focused on lower third jfl. They completely oversee forehead and nasal bone recessions.


No way I could pay for both ccw bimax and lefort 1 ever


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 7, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I get a weak browridge, but how the hell can a forehead be recessed


If it's set back or too small. The angle of the forehead is really important as well. Forward growth is important in all areas of the face not just lower third. A forward grown, strong forehead with a strong brow ridge is more aesthetic, makes you seem more robust and masculine.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> If it's set back or too small. The angle of the forward is really important as well. Forward growth is important in all areas of the face not just lower third. A forward grown, strong forehead with a strong brow ridge is more aesthetic, makes you seem more robust and masculine.


How does mine look by that metric? I've always been of the mind my forward growth was universally quite good and my profile suffers only for my neck, weak brow ridge, deep nasion and nose


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 7, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I get a weak browridge, but how the hell can a forehead be recessed


Btw look at our ancestors. The angle of the forehead was entirely different, more set back. People who have that feature look dumb af and primitive.


Alarico8 said:


> How does mine look by that metric? I've always been of the mind my forward growth was universally quite good and my profile suffers only for my neck, weak brow ridge, deep nasion and nose


Your profile is universally good. The only thing is the shape of the nose. Size and position of the nose is actually good which explains why you can get away with it.


Gudru said:


> @LooksmaxxingDream


Do it in this order:
Lefort 1
Rhinoplasty with nasal bone fillers 
Genioplasty
Zygos and malar bone implants for width and forward growth. Go for lyophilized cartilage implants
Brow ridge and forehead implants. Same type of implants.
Hairline lowering
And to finish it off Bimaxillary rotation advancement surgery if more needs to be done.


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


>



What i would need to achieve that?


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Jul 7, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> What i would need to achieve that?


Look at your skull. You think this haircut is working for you? Grow out your hair and don't fall for the short sides with fade meme. Come back after you managed to get the most simple things done. Then you can ask for more. For now:
Sit down, grow out your hair.


----------



## ibetucnt (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Look at your skull. You think this haircut is working for you? Grow out your hair and don't fall for the short sides with fade meme. Come back after you managed to get the most simple things done. Then you can ask for more. For now:
> Sit down, grow out your hair.



@LooksmaxxingDream PM me boyo


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Look at your skull. You think this haircut is working for you? Grow out your hair and don't fall for the short sides with fade meme. Come back after you managed to get the most simple things done. Then you can ask for more. For now:
> Sit down, grow out your hair.


This is how my hair look when i grow it, i cant grow it much longer.
Also whit this hairstyle my lower third appear to be smaller


Pendejo said:


>


----------



## ibetucnt (Jul 7, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> This is how my hair look when i grow it, i cant grow it much longer.
> Also whit this hairstyle my lower third appear to be smaller



shave the sides with a fade, it will look bigger


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 7, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Unless you're dealing with a legit subhuman like @reptiles, simplicity is king
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Mogs @Dude420 ’s morph.


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 7, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Mogs @Dude420 ’s morph.


Gimp sucks ok


----------



## Heirio (Jul 7, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Unless you're dealing with a legit subhuman like @reptiles, simplicity is king


absolutely brutal. Wouldn't be surprised if this is the last we ever hear of reptiles tbh


----------



## InZayn (Jul 7, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


>



Enrique Iglesias


----------



## over4me? (Jul 8, 2019)

morph me bro


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jul 8, 2019)

over4me? said:


> morph me bro
> View attachment 77518



I think it is over


----------



## over4me? (Jul 8, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> I think it is over


Nah, but my side is shit i know front doesnt look as bad tho


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jul 15, 2019)

Honestly don’t know what you’re waiting for. You can slay latinas EAAAAASY, buy a plane ticket to south america immediately. Go to ant night club and they will flock to you.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Jul 15, 2019)

retard tier morph to give him a dolichephalic cuck skull with larger neurocranium than splanchno


Curious0 said:


> View attachment 76994



slayer morph







the air must go directly through the nose into the pharynx, there must be less than 90 degree bend in the airway


----------

